# Choose 5 sas-ers to live with!!



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

For me it would be Aussiepea in drag (to even the male to female ratio), Demerzel, Christa25, cubanscorpio, and whitewhale. 

:boogie 

go go.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Lish3rs, Tumbling, Tabris, galacticsenator, and Saladdays.

But, honestly, that's way too many people to live in one house unless we're going to share a mansion.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't name one since I don't know anyone on here personally.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know 5 SASers. :/


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't even think of 5 people.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't wanna. Oh I got it. Had to use my nogger. 

Nevermore512, Always Starting Over, Petrovsk Mizinski, Going crazy, matte. 


Such a sausage fest.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Raeden said:


> But, honestly, that's way too many people to live in one house unless we're going to share a mansion.


It's a mansion. then:


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Could but cant name the 5 people i would live with because know they wont talk to me after a day


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No thanks 
I like and prefer living alone and definitely don't want to live in one place for long esp not a mansion 

No one would want to live with me either so that works out ok .


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

londonguy202 said:


> Could but cant name the 5 people i would live with because know they wont talk to me after a day


Aw, well there's no time like the present to learn sign language


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Aw, well there's no time like the present to learn sign language


oh haha. after watching this steven harvey epsiode. I might just die alone. http://steveharveytv.com/never-been-kissed-brad/
http://steveharveytv.com/episodes/imagine-never-having-a-real-kiss/


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

londonguy202 said:


> oh haha. after watching this steven harvey epsiode. I might just die alone. http://steveharveytv.com/never-been-kissed-brad/
> http://steveharveytv.com/episodes/imagine-never-having-a-real-kiss/


Why do you say that? It looked positive to me


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

slyfox, amocholes, ultrashy, nubly, soulcancer

The first cause he's my boyfriend. The rest because they'd all kill/drive each other nuts and we'd get the house to ourselves.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun x5. He can paint, fix **** and remove spiders all while lookin' fly.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably the SASers that I feel like I can relate to on some level.

So I could see myself getting along with TheDood, Mr. Bacon, MissAmanda, JH1984, Elad, Euphoria04, Gunner 21, Brooke Brigham, Relinquished, Cuppy because she's just adorable, and MeganRenee because let's be honest, she's smokin' hot. There's too many, also Persephone, she seems pretty down to earth and cool. I think I'd have a lot of fun if those people were my roommates.



missamanda said:


> ItsEasierToRun x5. He can paint, fix **** and remove spiders all while lookin' fly.


missamanda, don't fool yourself, we'd be roommates...


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

essemsee, essemsee, essemsee, essemsee, and...hmmmm...this is a hard one...oh! How about essemsee?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to make a list.. but Im not friends enough with anyone on here. Itd be weird.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex, Perkins, Crimeclub, Flarf, Elad.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I can name a few but I don't even really know them I just stalk their posts so I can't name them because they will think I'm a creeper.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Probably the SASers that I feel like I can relate to on some level.
> 
> So I could see myself getting along with TheDood, Mr. Bacon, MissAmanda, JH1984, Elad, Euphoria04, Gunner 21, Brooke Brigham, Relinquished, Cuppy because she's just adorable, and MeganRenee because let's be honest, she's smokin' hot. There's too many, also Persephone, she seems pretty down to earth and cool. I think I'd have a lot of fun if those people were my roommates.
> 
> Oh, and missamanda, don't full yourself, we'd be roommates...


Haha! I could see it. I can be wingman.

+Sin, he's the best.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Tbyrfan, Milleniumman75, Ape in Space, Shelbster18, Mezzoforte.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll just take Nitrogen and be on my merry way. B-T-dubs, this thread is probably going to get deleted/locked soon. If not, I stand corrected.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll just take everyone's cats instead.


----------



## TightButthole (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll take 5 people who normally don't get picked.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

TightButthole said:


> I'll take 5 people who normally don't get picked.


Cool beans. I hear you're pretty tight.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TightButthole said:


> I'll take 5 people who normally don't get picked.


Best username on this site. :clap


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Calichick, we don't need anybody else there.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Screw that I'd wanna live on my own. Unless there is a euroasian hottie on SAS I don't know about yet.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


> ItsEasierToRun x5. He can paint, fix **** and remove spiders all while lookin' fly.


Awwwwwwwww


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

''Who's the most popular'' kind of threads always get closed. It's just a matter of time. So no names from me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> ''Who's the most popular'' kind of threads always get closed. It's just a matter of time. So no names from me.


+ 1 Inb4dalok


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Lish3rs, Tumbling, Tabris, galacticsenator, and Saladdays.
> 
> But, honestly, that's way too many people to live in one house unless we're going to share a mansion.


Woohoo,I made the cut!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

No thanks


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Any 5 who aren't misanthropes, with an extra computer, and a room, who live in a cold place. And like biscuits.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Monotony said:


> I'll just take everyone's cats instead.


Yeah, that's how I felt about all my old roommates. I liked their pets but wished the humans would be out of town permanently. I always had their cats in my room. Living alone is my dream...with 2 cats or so.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Tangerine, Raeden, TheMachine, Blushy, tea111red.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> Tbyrfan, Milleniumman75, Ape in Space, Shelbster18, Mezzoforte.


Not me? Was that friend request you sent for nothing?

Arnie I can't believe you keep playing with my heart like this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm... Nope can't answer this thread for reasons. I think some of the people I'd pick might not get along either which would be more interesting XD I don't want to put people in awkward situations. Also I don't talk to anyone here much sooo. Think I have more than five too actually.

Of course in reality the users I like the most would be the ones I'm most anxious around, so maybe I should just pick five people I frequently disagree with  but nah.

It's so tempting to joke right now too, but I won't :X I'll be good.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> Tangerine, *Raeden*, TheMachine, Blushy, tea111red.












I bet you just want to force-feed me juice. （・Ａ・）


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

cooperativeCreature said:


> Tangerine, Raeden, TheMachine, Blushy, tea111red.


oh, woohooo. I guess I posted at the right time to make the cut.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm... Nope can't answer this thread for reasons. *I think some of the people I'd pick might not get along either which would be more interesting XD* I don't want to put people in awkward situations. Also I don't talk to anyone here much sooo. Think I have more than five too actually.


Now I'm curious haha what users do you think wouldn't get along?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A balance would be al right, just so it's not too much of a sausage/estrogen fest. I can't really answer this question though, don't really know anyone on this site well enough to say I'd live with them.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> B-T-dubs, this thread is probably going to get deleted/locked soon. If not, I stand corrected.


Yep.

*Spamming*
Spamming will not be tolerated, which includes: blatant, *excessive or inappropriate promotion or advertising of any person or persons (including user popularity-based threads)*, product, service, website or board; pyramid schemes or referral games; posting multiple threads; use of multiple accounts; posting threads in the incorrect forum; looks-rating threads; excessive capital letter use; excessive punctuation use (ie !!!!!); excessively long signatures; and/or any post deemed spam due to irrelevance or nuisance in nature. Links from recently registered accounts will met with more scrutiny. Don't register on our forum to immediately promote your personal or commercial site.


----------

